# HCC - One-year Plan?



## Ron G. (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm still (gently) encouraging my wife to join HCC.

I'd like to plot out a one-year trip plan to help make membership seem more real, and I'm hoping folks here that are familiar with the HCC locations can help me with that.

We'd be joining as Private members, so I'm looking for a six-week plan.  

To give you some idea about us, we're upper-50's, mostly traveling alone.  Like the beach, but not just laying in the sun.  Like to snorkel and sight-see a bit.  Don't golf.  Haven't cross-country skied in a long time, but would like to give it another try.  Not downhill skiers.  Probably would enjoy some moderate hiking in pretty places.  Have a son in school in Pasadena, CA, and could plan some trips around visits to see him.

We live in Baltimore.

Part of the plan would probably include a smart time to join.

Definites are Turks & Caicos, Tuscany (2 weeks), maybe Hawaii (2 weeks), but I'm concerned that she'd be disappointed that we're not ocean front.  We'd probably use one week for the beach with our two 20-something sons (both single).

We'd probably save NYC for space available, maybe the same for Stowe.

Oh, and the plan would have to be realistic.  I'm not as confident as some others that availability is not an issue.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

Ron


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

keep the new Outer Banks property in mind (should be open very soon) as well as Punta Mita and Costa Rica. (should be reasonable locations in terms of beach)

Hilton Head could be another one to watch for last minute.

La Quinta might be another to consider - single family home with pool, golf view.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53928 is a pretty good indicator of availability IMHO.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53952 - thread on OBX property


----------



## vineyarder (Aug 30, 2007)

> Definites are Turks & Caicos, Tuscany (2 weeks), maybe Hawaii (2 weeks), but I'm concerned that she'd be disappointed that we're not ocean front. We'd probably use one week for the beach with our two 20-something sons (both single).



I'm not a member yet, but I've been looking over the rules, etc., and it is my understanding that you cannot book 2 consecutive weeks at a single property, so the 2 weeks in Tuscany would have to be one week at each of the two properties, and the same for Hawaii... But I'm not sure how easy or difficult that would be to reserve within the long-term booking rules; maybe current members can comment?


----------



## jcjl1 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Tuscany*

Both Tuscany properties allow two consecutive weeks as an exception to the general rule.  I toured the properties last week and they are simply gorgeous!

I'll definitely use them in the future.


----------



## Ron G. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Two weeks in Tuscany?*



jcjl1 said:


> Both Tuscany properties allow two consecutive weeks as an exception to the general rule.  I toured the properties last week and they are simply gorgeous!
> 
> I'll definitely use them in the future.



JCJL1,

As a Private Member, I'd get three long-term reservations (two regular and one holiday).  If I book one of the Tuscany properties for two weeks, does this use up one or two of my long-term reservations?

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Ron G. (Aug 30, 2007)

Any other suggestions on my initial post?

Is there a best time to join HCC?  I'm thinking the hardest times to reserve might be in the winter, so it might be best to join in Dec. or Jan., so that I would then be able to use my new long-term reservations to best advantage.  Is that right?

Also, any other suggestions for a great first-year HCC experience?  I'd like to use three weeks for Tuscany (2) and Turks & Caicos.  One winter week somewhere out west where we could cross-country ski and a summer week out west where we could hike.  Then, maybe round it out with a beach week at one of the Mexico locations.  Any specific recommendations?

Since we're in Baltimore, I'd also try to do space available at NYC, Stowe and Hilton Head.  (Maybe Outer Banks.)

What do you think?

Ron


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> Any other suggestions on my initial post?
> 
> Is there a best time to join HCC?  I'm thinking the hardest times to reserve might be in the winter, so it might be best to join in Dec. or Jan., so that I would then be able to use my new long-term reservations to best advantage.  Is that right?
> 
> ...



I don't think that it really matters when you join. Advanced reservations are based on membership year. So if you join in September, you get three advanced reservations to use till next September for this membership year. In October. If you want to book for next October, you use and advanced reservation from next years use year.


----------



## jcjl1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> JCJL1,
> 
> As a Private Member, I'd get three long-term reservations (two regular and one holiday).  If I book one of the Tuscany properties for two weeks, does this use up one or two of my long-term reservations?
> 
> ...



Good question for the HCC folks.  My answer wouldn't be official.  Call them and let us all know.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> JCJL1,
> 
> As a Private Member, I'd get three long-term reservations (two regular and one holiday).  If I book one of the Tuscany properties for two weeks, does this use up one or two of my long-term reservations?
> 
> ...



Ron,

You can book two consecutive weeks at HCC Tuscany and it only counts as one long-term or Holiday reservation.  I have two weeks booked in Tuscany for next summer in addition to two other long-term reservations for next year.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 30, 2007)

I think a 2 week Hawaii at two locations + 2 weeks in Italy + 1 week in Turks + 1 week in the Colorado Mountains is a great plan.


----------



## Ron G. (Aug 30, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think a 2 week Hawaii at two locations + 2 weeks in Italy + 1 week in Turks + 1 week in the Colorado Mountains is a great plan.



Bill,

I'm gonna call you to discuss, but we probably won't use HCC for Hawaii.  We were there in January and stayed at two ResortQuest condos.  The one in Maui was directly on the water and the one in Waikiki was across the street, without a building in between.  Both were beautiful 2BR 2 Bath units with great furnishings and they were roughly $300 per night.  I don't care how nice the HCC properties are, if they aren't on the water, they'll be a letdown.

So, that's still 2 in Italy, 1 in Turks, 2 in Colorado (one summer, one winter), then maybe one in Mexico.

Then, I could still hope to get NYC, Hilton Head and Stowe on a space available stay.

I'll just have to get my wife to share my enthusiasm.  It would sure beat work.

Thanks for the input.

Ron


----------

